# Daytona Beach Slot & Model Car Show February 7 2015



## mopar72 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Daytona Beach Slot Car & Model Car Collectors Show and Swap Meet 
February 7 2015*


----------



## mopar72 (Nov 21, 2007)

Only 3 weeks until the show!


----------



## mopar72 (Nov 21, 2007)

Only 1 week until the show.
Here's some thing you can expect:
a dealer is selling a collection of about 500 T-Jets & Vibs
another dealer selling a collection of about 400 AFX
dealer selling collection of 1/24 drag and 1/32 cars 

Dennis from Balls Out racing will be there with parts and new resin bodies
Greg from The Race Place of Holly Hill will be cleaning out his storeroom with many one of a kind cars and surprises 
Bobbys Hobby's will have all the latest from AutoWorld 
*And DAYTIME TEMPERATURE IN THE MID 70'S*


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

If in the state of Florida this weekend looking for some fun , drop by and see me at the Daytona Beach Slot Car Show ! Show is sat the 7th from 10-2 pm at 2400 S . Ridgewood Ave. South Daytona , Florida 32119 and please use the Duffs entrance . Cost is just $3.00 and vendors from all scales will be there as well as model cars and more !
 Now if you are coming and need me to bring anything special I have just for you ... just email me at [email protected] otherwise I will hope to see you at the show ! Oh and did I forget to tell you it will be where I unveil a new resin and several new tires for several chassis types ? 


Dennis Rutherford 
Balls Out HO Racing :wave:


----------

